# People predetermined to tip?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

What is wrong with people?

Pick up 1- I take them to the airport help them with their bags - No tip! 25 minute trip.

Pick up 2- I take them to the airport and sit in the car the entire time. I pop the trunk for them only. I don't help them with their bags. $6 TIP! About a 25 minute trip as well.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tippers are tip.

Simple as that.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

Someone rated me one star for not helping them with their luggage. She ended up reporting me for safety and professionalism lol. I just popped the trunk. No way im getting out in rainy cold weather. Especially when i will probably not get tipped.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> What is wrong with people? Pick up 1- I take them to the airport help them with their bags - No tip!


How many times does Travis need to explain this to you: THE TIP IS ALREADY INCLUDED IN THE FARE.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> How many times does Travis need to explain this to you: THE TIP IS ALREADY INCLUDED IN THE FARE.


HOGWASH and MALARKY...!!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

June132017 said:


> What is wrong with people?
> 
> Pick up 1- I take them to the airport help them with their bags - No tip! 25 minute trip.
> 
> Pick up 2- I take them to the airport and sit in the car the entire time. I pop the trunk for them only. I don't help them with their bags. $6 TIP! About a 25 minute trip as well.


That's hilarious! I had one of those too. This girl just sat in the back...I popped the trunk and just waited. She waited also. It awkwardly felt like a long time. She finally got out, grabbed her bag and shut the trunk. I took off. Later she tipped me $5.

I'm finding the super super quiet ones tip.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> HOGWASH and MALARKY...!!!


What? No meme? I feel shorted!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> What? No meme? I feel shorted!


No tip for us, no meme for you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> No tip for us, no meme for you


Bam!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> No tip for us, no meme for you


Sorry. Can't do that. It is inadvisable to provide for monkeys.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just sleeping on the job...8>)


----------

